# Hensley Arrow Hitch



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Bought this on e-bay for $1000.00














Think I got a good deal!!!! 1400 lb. hitch and 1400 lb. bars !!In the 6000 serial number


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

They go for about $3,000 new and $2,500 reconditioned. Seems like a good deal if it's in good shape and works as planned.

Even a better deal if you sell your Equal-i-zer quickly.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Seems like they quoted me $500 (depending on ser number) to put a lifetime warranty back on it and it also gives you privileges for the hitch bar exchange. Sounds like you got a good deal. They all seem to weather pretty quickly....someone just broke it in for you....many happy towing miles left on it.

Enjoy


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

You did REEEEAL GOOOOD!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

EBAY









My second home.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a great deal for sure....gotta love eBay.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Rip,
Congrats. Great Deal. Love my HA. IB is online at Henselys' web site. BTW, I did not see the OCL wench. Mine is about 20" long with square box welded on it. Also, the mount requires 4 shear bolts (2 per jack mount ). I guess the 'extra' holes are there in case a remount is needed.









I took my time ( about 4hrs ) installing it. You probably have it on already.









The real fun is turning.








Take Care,
Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rip,

Did you get instructions with that bad boy? That is one impressive looking hitch setup.

Looks like a pretty good deal from a Hensley perspective, but $500 for a warranty? You can get a brand new Equal-i-zer or Reese DualCam for about the cost of the Hensley warranty alone! Man, these people are not shy about making money, are they!?!










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Looks like a pretty good deal from a Hensley perspective, but $500 for a warranty? You can get a brand new Equal-i-zer or Reese DualCam for about the cost of the Hensley warranty alone! Man, these people are not shy about making money, are they!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How true it is. It's like the guy in the fast food commercial asking for $25,000 to taste test food. When asked if he gets many takers, he says I only need one.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Rip,
> 
> Did you get instructions with that bad boy? That is one impressive looking hitch setup.
> 
> ...


If you plan on swapping out tow bars every few years for vehicle changes and/or getting a new Outback - it may make sense for some at about $125 per tow bar - not even considering the warranty portion of the cost.

Great deal on the hitch noticed that you have a higher ser number, too - I think those that pay 1500-2000 on ebay have to start considering then new/used dilemna when you throw the warranty in.


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great Deal! We love our Hensley, went over 3000 miles this summer and it was a pleasure. Remember to keep the zerks greased for the weight distribution. Good luck and many miles of enjoyable travel!

Don


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

bentpixel said:


> Rip,
> Congrats. Great Deal. Love my HA. IB is online at Henselys' web site. BTW, I did not see the OCL wench. Mine is about 20" long with square box welded on it. Also, the mount requires 4 shear bolts (2 per jack mount ). I guess the 'extra' holes are there in case a remount is needed.
> 
> 
> ...


I lost my OCL wrench right away (left it on the bumper







). I just use a large Cresent wrench. Works great and is useful for other stuff.


----------

